# Good guitar tech in Toronto?



## tayloralf

Hi everyone!

Apart from 12fret, can anyone recommend a good guitar tech/repair shop in Toronto? 12fret is good, but they are often super busy...


----------



## Scottone

I had Leif Bodnarchuk set up my thinline tele and he did a really good job. Was also turned around quickly and he was flexible on drop off and pick-up times.

I've used the Fret for years and have always been very happy with their work. I'm just getting tired of the 3 week wait for a basic setup.


----------



## tayloralf

Thank you Scottone. I found Brian Mascarin's name on the net and just spoke with him on the phone. Sounds like a real cool guy to deal with. I am going to him to set up my Taylor. I, too have dealt with 12fret for a while, but their wait time is getting to be a bit much.


----------



## Robert1950

Talk to the guys upstairs at Capsule Music and Song Bird Music. The are on Queen West around Trinity Bellwoods Park. I've bought stuff from them, but I haven't used their guitar services.


----------



## peter benn

*Good guitar tech in Toronto*

I'll second the Capsule/SongBird recommendations.

Peter


----------



## Tarbender

I'ved used both Leif Bodnarchuk and Capsule and they're both great. I used to use the 12th Fret but with turn arounds from 4 to 8 weeks... well I guess when you open at 12:00 and close at 6:00, it doesn't give you that many hours to deal with your customers.


----------



## Guest

I like the Fret when I'm not in a hurry (read: I've got 3 months I can live without a particular guitar for). In the last year I've sent stuff to Ryan Fairhead (http://www.brokenstring.com/). Does very good work. And charges great prices for it. And he was turning stuff around really fast for me (saved my ass one Sunday before a Monday morning session and did a nut repair while I waited).


----------



## Alex

I use the 12 Fret and Frank Toth - Frank's knowledge is vast....quick turnaround but not cheap. If you want the best....you pay the price.


----------



## Rong

I have had great experience with Tim Jones. He regularily comes to my house and does all my guitars in my house so there is no wait time or security issues. For me the idea of leaving a vintage treasure at a shop for 2 weeks is unthinkable.

I also find Tim reasonable and very knowlegable. He has worked repairs at L&M and a guitar importer and works fast and sets up to MY liking. Tim also really knows how to set a wammy bar up just right. 

You can email me if you want his contact info.


----------



## david henman

Rong said:


> Tim Jones...really knows how to set a wammy bar up just right. You can email me if you want his contact info.


...A GUITAR TECH WHO KNOWS HOW TO SET UP A FLOATING TREM?

IN TORONTO?

:banana: 

...email coming, mate.

-dh


----------



## erikm5150

david henman said:


> ...A GUITAR TECH WHO KNOWS HOW TO SET UP A FLOATING TREM?
> 
> IN TORONTO?
> 
> :banana:
> 
> ...email coming, mate.
> 
> -dh


i know it's a bit late.. but if you're still looking for one, my friend is a pro guitar tech in toronto... 
http://www.brlguitars.com/services.html


----------



## david henman

erikm5150 said:


> i know it's a bit late.. but if you're still looking for one, my friend is a pro guitar tech in toronto...
> http://www.brlguitars.com/services.html




...this is very interesting, erik. i intend to contact this guy. thanks, mate.

its never "too late" to find a good guitar tech.

-dh


----------



## tristan

*there are no good guitar techs in toronto*

I've tried them all. None of them are good at everything. 12th fret ****ed up a simple setup. Capsule botched a stock Tele assembly. Frank Toth talked me into a fret level I did'nt need, then destroyed the frets. All of them charged me top, and I mean TOP, dollar.

You need to find one guy for each thing. Pat Rush at L+M Bloor for setups, especially floating trems. Frank for electronics. 12th Fret and Capsule for, I don't know - hype?

No-one here is capable of doing fretwork. Bite the bullet and send it to the States to get Plek'd. Seriously. No-one in Toronto is ever touching my fretboard again.


----------



## Kenmac

tristan said:


> I've tried them all. None of them are good at everything. 12th fret ****ed up a simple setup. Capsule botched a stock Tele assembly. Frank Toth talked me into a fret level I did'nt need, then destroyed the frets. All of them charged me top, and I mean TOP, dollar.
> 
> You need to find one guy for each thing. Pat Rush at L+M Bloor for setups, especially floating trems. Frank for electronics. 12th Fret and Capsule for, I don't know - hype?
> 
> No-one here is capable of doing fretwork. Bite the bullet and send it to the States to get Plek'd. Seriously. No-one in Toronto is ever touching my fretboard again.


I'd advise you to go to Encore Music Exchange at Danforth Road & Danforth Avenue in Scarborough. They've got a new guy there named Gene and he's the one who partially assembled my Tele "Partscaster" guitar. You can see some photos of it here:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19942
He did a really good job on it and I recommend him.


----------



## shredman

I also reccomend Gene at Encore. He did an amazing job setting up a Floyd Rose for me. A lot of guitar techs in the city dont want to touch Floyds but he really dialed it in. He also makes custom bodies and does refinishing. He's got a really light white pine Tele body there I'm considering for a project.


----------



## Crunchie

it seems that nobody knows about Gene at Encore-cheaper, quicker, and a helluva guy. My little secret then. Keep going to 12th fret, just remember that they are authorized for a certain guitar for CANADA and if you don't have it ...well wait.

This is just my experience.


----------



## david henman

...gene at encore, huh.

exquisite timing - i'll check him out on saturday.

i just moved to the area and i'm within walking distance. 

evidently they have a good amp tech there, as well.

-dh


----------



## david henman

...update:

i had gene at encore replace the rosewood neck on my 86 strat plus with one with a maple board.

he did an absolutely stellar job!

quickly (two days!), even though i told him there was no rush, and at a great price.

-dh


----------



## LowWatt

Also Zac from Songbird has opened up a repair shop with Tim Dudley (also ex-Songbird). Was talking to them the other day and it looks like I have my new techs. Tons of experience, low price, and FAST turnaround. One week for a fret levelling. Had an amp diagnosed the same Saturday afternoon I dropped it off.

www.superfuzzaudio.com


----------



## DavidS

Alex Dann said:


> I use the 12 Fret and Frank Toth - Frank's knowledge is vast....quick turnaround but not cheap. If you want the best....you pay the price.


Would you be able to pass on a contact number for Frank?

TIA, David


----------



## thinlizzy

if you don't mind a travel up the 404(Don Valley Parking Lot), go to Cosmo music in Richmond Hill and ask for Kevin Martel. The guy is awesome and meticulous about his work. I have recommended several players to him, all came back with positive feedback.To be honest, it's worth the drive because the store itself is as close to a "Guitar Center" as we are ever going to get.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## James_E

Had to remove.


----------



## david henman

...has anyone had work done by chris grace?

is he good?

-dh


----------



## keefsdad

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this, but I have an ad in the Emporium now for guitar setups and repairs.
I have been setting up guitars for 35 years now, and have a lot of experience in p/u replacement and electronics mods and repairs as well. I don't do major surgery, fret work, or locking trems right now.
My prices are reasonable, and turnaround time is quite fast.

P.S. Leif Bodnarchuk is a friend of mine, and unfortunately has gone back to Ireland and is buying a house there, after his stint on the Leonard Cohen tour.

I apologize if this is against forum rules, I looked in the FAQ, and didn't see anything relevant.


----------



## toby2

I recommend Zak Hanna for guitar work . He used to work at Song Bird and 
has setup a new shop , Electric Standard , at 1261 Dundas Street West . 
He has a full selection of guitar parts and provides quick service .
The shop is open 11-7 Tuesday - Saturday . 416-532-3261 .


----------



## tradernick

Just trying to keep this current as I am looking for a replacement for my usual guy who has unfortunately become a bit erratic. Any other names out there we should be aware of? I am starting to search guys who aren't listed as repair or tech guys but are actual luthiers. 

I also wonder if anyone knows if Lonnie Totman (T.O. guy, ex Van Halen tech) can be found in Toronto these days?


----------



## LowWatt

toby2 said:


> I recommend Zah Hanna for guitar work . He used to work at Song Bird and
> has setup a new shop , Electric Standard , at 1261 Dundas Street West .
> He has a full selection of guitar parts and provides quick service .
> The shop is open 11-7 Tuesday - Saturday . 416-532-3261 .


I think you mean Zac (and I agree). Great work, low prices, fast turnaround, tonnes of experience. Really hard to argue with that combo.


----------



## toby2

*Zak Hanna - Electric Standard - 416-532-3261*

Thanks ! Zak does great work !! Have you heard his custom fuzz box ?


----------



## LowWatt

toby2 said:


> Thanks ! Zak does great work !! Have you heard his custom fuzz box ?


No, but the guy I sold my Bumbox head to mentioned it and it sounds like something I need to check out. Any details?


----------



## opiumtrail

*The Guitar World in Mississauga*

Smitty at The Guitar World (Mississauga) is the guy who gets all my work. 
Excellent turn around time and he really takes a lot of pride in his work.
And, I just learned that he rewinds and custom makes his own line of pickups.


----------



## ericdtor

*Guitar Tech*



Rong said:


> I have had great experience with Tim Jones. He regularily comes to my house and does all my guitars in my house so there is no wait time or security issues. For me the idea of leaving a vintage treasure at a shop for 2 weeks is unthinkable.
> 
> I also find Tim reasonable and very knowlegable. He has worked repairs at L&M and a guitar importer and works fast and sets up to MY liking. Tim also really knows how to set a wammy bar up just right.
> 
> You can email me if you want his contact info.


I just bought a Gotoh Floyd Rose to put in my Ibanez Jem Jr. 555 so I will also be firing you an email requesting Tim Jones's info :wave:


----------

